

Court: Homeland Security Must Disclose ‘Internet Kill Switch’ - techinsidr
http://freebeacon.com/court-homeland-security-must-disclose-internet-kill-switch/

======
angersock
From the article:

 _The court also found that interpreting a safety exemption to “encompass
possible harm to anyone anywhere in the United States within the blast radius
of a hypothetical unexploded bomb also flies in the face of repeated Supreme
Court direction to read FOIA exemptions narrowly.”_

Sometimes judges don't do so bad...

